# plasma tv developed vertical black stripe



## sparky264 (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a 42" Maxent monitor. It has developed a 1 1/4" vertical stripe from a midpoint horizontal start to the top of the screen. It is about a third of the way into the viewing area from the left hand side of the screen. For a while it would disappear after what seemed like a warming up of the set; at times it was joined by another similar black stripe in the same upper half of the screen about 9 inches to the right. At the present only the original stripe seems to be permanent. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

This most of the time can indicate a connection issue within the screen (NOT a cable issue) as a result of physical damage or poor manufacture.

Its not a setting issue and would need physical repair from trained proffessional. This mostly happens with Plasma TVs.

I do remeber seeing this video of a more "Red Neckish" way to fix what sounds to be the same issue your having. 

*DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS PLEASE!!!*

YouTube - How to fix a broken plasma screen.

However from this video you can see under this highly trained individual and skilled technique with his baseball bat was able to bridge the connection back the circuitry.

Hope this provides a little bit of insite into your problem.


----------

